# ANKHA WANTS YOUR MONEY (ORIGINAL MEME)



## KukURRUKUx (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Faustus (Jun 13, 2022)

Interesting thought: under the original meaning of the term as it was coined, you can't have an 'original meme' because it refers to an idea that is copied from one person to another and, as a result, changing subtly in a manner similar to genetics. It ain't a meme until it's been copied.


----------

